# Metallic Paint-Never used it before



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Got a call to do a hair saloon, and they want a metallic copper paint on the ceiling. I've never used metallic paint before. Can it be rolled on?
What about a primer?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes most of the can be rolled. We have used 123 for priming in the past. But I would do some checking to make sure. For we where doing a Faux finish with it. At the time.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The metallic paints are pricey and depending on the color they can be more transparent. I would use a tinted primer that matches the color of the metallic paint. I have only done small items and sprayed it, so not sure on how well it would roll.


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

DeanV said:


> The metallic paints are pricey and depending on the color they can be more transparent. I would use a tinted primer that matches the color of the metallic paint. I have only done small items and sprayed it, so not sure on how well it would roll.


Tinting the primer makes sense, thanks.
It's also a very high ceiling, so I'm hoping any roller marks/shadows wouldn't be be too noticeable.


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Should be interesting, they want a metallic copper ceiling, purple trim, with hot pink and gold walls. 
And the girls that work there :thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> Should be interesting, they want a metallic copper ceiling, purple trim, with hot pink and gold walls.
> And the girls that work there :thumbup:


Anything like the girls at my barbers in the UK?









sorry if I offend anyone, just a bit of fun guys and gals.

mistcoat UK


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We did a job in February using Modern Masters Antique Copper Paint. I liked it. Rolled it on with a 1/2 inch 50/50 pad. Did not buy the recommended extender. Instead added a little water and some (8oz) of Penetrol. included a link.

http://www.modernmastersinc.com/products.aspx?pl=MPC

What is really cool is they offer an acid wash that will turn it that blue/green tarnished color.


----------



## polakthepainter (Jan 29, 2008)

i would spray it, nice and thin twice, maybe three times and timting a primer is almost a must.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> Got a call to do a hair saloon,


 
I'll have a haircut and a bourbon, straight up.


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

then watch a gunfight at high noon


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

I've rolled a siver mettalic with a foam roller before and you can't tell the difference between a sprayed finish.


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

I did this exact project only on a tin ceiling but all the same rules apply.

Prime surface, roll on paint or spray, seal or don't seal.

I found you can thin the paint with water to make it go further. Home Depot sells it for about $20.00 a quart.

In the pictures below we sprayed on some purple and green metallic paint in spots and then finished with a tinted oil-based glaze , rolled on then ragged off. This final step is what gives the antique or aged patina.

Here are some pics:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I wanna get my hair cut at that place


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I hate metallic paints though I use them from time to time you need so many coats and the look is never quite what you want. I opt for metallic foil which go on quick and only require a base coat. Below are some pics...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Foil

That looks cool.


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

FoilEffects said:


> I hate metallic paints though I use them from time to time you need so many coats and the look is never quite what you want. I opt for metallic foil which go on quick and only require a base coat. Below are some pics...


Your effects are amazing FE, I'm really impressed. I'm not sure if I know how to foil something. I tried to find some info on it but guess I wasn't looking in the right place. I have done some Leafing before and found it to be a bit of a pain. Had some fun with it but found it to be very time consuming and messy.

Just wondering if you could tell me more about the process or maybe provide me with a link to see how it's done?

How long does it take to do a wall or ceiling compared to painting?

Is it costly?

I have a piece I'm working on that I did in metallic copper paint and I'm not quite sure it turned out as nice as I would have liked. It looks good and everything but maybe the foiling would be a better choice.

Thanks.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i want to try the pearlescent paint they have which is alot like the metallic paint..i was think of mixing it in with trim paint..i wonder if it would look nice


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

MED,

Foils are easier to work with then metallic paints. In West Palm about 3 years ago I did a cupala 28' high above a grand bathtub and spent 3 days getting that room the gold in the can.
Now you do need to basecoat as that ceiling is black and then you apply size and then foil, then you need to glaze it but the main difference between metallic paint and foil is the color richness and the true look of what you are after. You can apply as many as 5 coats and never get the colors that come out of foil.

The pics below are all foil finishes with the exception of the desk before as I just wanted to show you how beat up it was prior to starting. The 1st pic is holographic foil which has been glazed over, the 2nd pic is gold foil on the base of the desk, the 3rd is the desk before, the 4th is a gold foil over a raised wallpaper which was painted espresso, the 5th and the 6th is a gold/copper foil over skim coated drywall with raised stenciling and has 14" faux'd crown molding to look like old distressed wood.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That is some beautiful work. Imagine that it takes years to develop that level of talent.


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks FE, I appreciate you r reply it's very helpful. Now I just need to see if I can find some place to buy. 
I've never had problems applying metallic paint usually I only have to put on two coats. I also found thinning with h20 works great as well . That whole ceiling I posted above only took a quart and a half of paint.
I do have problems however with silver metallic paint. Seems whenever I try to apply a finish to it, it loses it's metallic patina....this problem I can't figure out why.

Anyways great work thanks for posting I'm looking forward to giving foil a try.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Bikerboy,

I have years of experience in decorative painting and sure that makes it easier as it is best to know how to bond it and seal it (in most cases I do not seal it). Anyone can do it but on ceilings like I do you had better be ready to start working hard. I can put up about 300 sf an hour but man that is one hard hour of work.

MED,

Your silver problem can be an easy fix if I have some info on your base paint (silver) and the glaze that you are using. It is possible that you are putting in too much colorant or too much paint to glaze. A little trick if you want some additional "bling" out of your silver is by adding a tablespoon of silver mica powder to your glaze, the glaze will seal it to the ceiling and it will really look nice.


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

FE I have used spray metallics and premixed silver metallic paint. I have also tried silver glaze before as well. I was pretty fond of the silver glaze.

The problem I had with the sprays were as soon as I touched them or applied a finish coat they would turn Grey. I usually get most my paints or glaze from Home Depot or Lowes, and so far have been able to achieve some nice effects. I also have mostly used water based glaze in the past but have also worked with oil based glaze.
I'll try your suggestion about the silver and let you know how that works out. Also any product you would like to recommend would greatly be appreciated.

I was also curious if you used foil on the medallion that you have pictured?
What kind of glaze do you use on your work?

Thought I would post this picture of my home bar that I recently painted with copper metallic paint. I still haven't applied a finish yet and for the top which is copper now I was thinking about trying out foil instead. 

I applied the paint with both a paint sprayer and a air brush.










Here are a couple pics of a table I did with a silver glaze. I antiqued it after.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with your work, it is actually very nice. I will say that the addition of foil would help 110%. Foil have a much more intense metallics then paint and there is so many different colors of golds, blues, coppers, bronzes and so on that the options are endless.

The medallian has chipped ice holographic foil which changes color as you pass it and looks awesome under up lighting. As for the glaze that I use, it is Van **** Brown from Faux Effects.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used metallic paints from Blue Pearl they seem to be pretty intense in comparison from any thing from a big paint company. I like to use stuff like that from companies that specialize in specific products.

ME maybe you should stay away from the big box stores, you will get a lot of slack around here for saying you shop there


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

If you want to try smaller amounts of foil without having to buy an entire roll checkout the sample sizes (10 feet samples - actually enough to do a piece of furniture). Check out http://foils4less.ecrater.com, I will be adding more foil samples but if there is a color that you want just let me know as I have many that I just have not had time to list yet.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is a desk done in silver foil and then glazed with a black glaze.


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> ME maybe you should stay away from the big box stores, you will get a lot of slack around here for saying you shop there


lol..ya I was starting to pick up on that.


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

FoilEffects said:


> _If you want to try smaller amounts of foil without having to buy an entire roll checkout the sample sizes (10 feet samples - actually enough to do a piece of furniture). Check out http://foils4less.ecrater.com, I will be adding more foil samples but if there is a color that you want just let me know as I have many that I just have not had time to list yet._



Thanks for the link FE I have been trying to find some to try. 

Your silver table turned out amazing. That is the type of effect I have been trying to achieve...and I'm almost there

Thanks again man, I'll post some pics after I try the foil.

Duane


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't get the link to work is it correct?

Thx in advance


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Duh, that is because it is http://foil4less.ecrater.com


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

You can actually now buy a sample pack with 200 sf of different colored foils 

Here is what you will get:

10 - 24"W x 10'L sections of foil which includes: 

3 different golds 
1 Copper 
1 Silver 
1 Bronze 
1 Candy apple red 
1 Dark Blue 
1 Holographic Gold 
1 Holographic Silver 

*This is enough of each color* to do 3 nice size samples or a small piece of furniture. You will have plenty to double and triple colors on boards and build yourself a nice little portfolio of foil finishes. Put some on moldings, flat boards, over raised stencils, textured boards, raised wallpaper, on a vase and much more as you are getting 200 total sf of foil for $30 plus $5 s/h. 

http://foil4less.ecrater.com


----------

